# I'm 25 and I pooped my pants



## 18146 (Sep 13, 2005)

Has anyone ever had this happen before? I was really stressed at the time and hadn't eaten in like 12 hours... It's not only extreamly embarrassing, but caused me a 1/2 day at work. Someone please tell me I'm not the only one...


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Crissy I ahve done that several times. LIke water no warning just runs out. I have done it at home, in my van, but worst of all in a store and at disney. I had to sit on the pot till my Hubby got there with more clothes. I was horible.I take lomotil now cause I got imune to imodium ad. So far knock on wood when I do take it I am good to go for a few hours.No you are not alone. I feel for you. I even weae depends sometimes and I REALLY hate them things.Take CareKat


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Accidents happen. It's a fact of life. They're not fun, but try not to dwell on it too much. If they start occuring more frequently, I'd suggest seeing your doc to probe around to make sure everything is working properly (well, as good as everything works with IBS). If you feel uncomfortable and worried about going out in public with the fear of this happening again, there are undergarmets to help minimize the impact. It's hard when you are 25, but just know that they way you handle yourself will make you more mature and give you more strength when the going gets really rough.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Crissy,You may want to give calcium carbonate a try to firm things up for you. Email me and I will send you the info or check out the diarrhea section of this message board to get the info.Linda


----------



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

I would bet alot of people have done it and would never admit to it.I have, my wife has and she doesn't have IBS.You are not alone, believe me.


----------



## soft (Jun 3, 2004)

Yup, add another pooper Crissy. When it first happened to me, I was horrified. Happened 4 times since then, thought I had to fart each time...lol. Seriously though, just know that it happens to ALOT of people and if I don't laugh, I'll cry


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I did have some later close calls, especially when walking the dog; but the last real "surprise" fart was in June of 1998. I was near tears, in that I was in my own home one room away from the toilet when it happened.Mark


----------



## 19863 (Aug 13, 2005)

Never in the pants, BUT CLOSE!!!I was luckily in my car... Locked the brakes, went to the shoulder with a brand new bag of terry towels I had bought and ran into a corn field...Embarrassing!!! Especially when friends are with you


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

Been there, done that. Yup - It's soooooooo embarrassing. Happened quite a few times when I used to walk to work, and having to turn back round and go back home always made me late - Nightmare.We're here and we understand - Don't stress about it if you can help it, it only makes things worse.Mandy x


----------



## 20557 (Sep 14, 2005)

I've just found this site - phew, what a relief to know I'm not alone either! Yep, it's soooo embarrasing. I can't drive so have to walk to work. I need to know where the toilets are in advance if we go anywhere and once I had to have my hubby stop the car and ask a complete stranger if I could use their loo, then run like mad and only just made it! Felt sooo disgusted and horrible. Sometimes I just don't want to go out - I am wearing sanitry towels 24/7 as it is!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi mumtoone







Welcome to the boards







Yep, it's SO nice when you find this place to know you are not the only one in the world who has these problems. I've been lucky enough not to have this happen yet but I sure know about gotta go and gotta go NOW! And the mad dash for the nearest loo! It is scary to leave the house a lot of days, especially for any length of time. Have a look around and hopefully you will find somethng that helps


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

Listen kiddo - you are not alone and power to you for admitting it - thats what this site is all about - being honest. Thanks god my employers are such stars about my IBS - mind you, the amount they pay me - would have to be - only joking!!Take careSue, Manchester


----------



## H. Lacey (Feb 17, 2005)

luckiy i've never had this happen, yet, but i wanted to ask a question to you lot without starting a new topic because its on the same line. did the inability to hold it in just come on suddenly? like you used to be completely fine then one day you 'pooped yourself'? this is one of my ultimate fears about IBS and i want to be prepared if it's likely to happen to me.also is it more likely to happen to a IBS-D sufferer? since i have more C than D but i get terrible D when i eat something i shouldn't.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Well, H. Lacey, I had d for about 9 years before it got to that point. It was simply another phase in the deterioration, for me. Mark


----------



## surfboar (Oct 3, 2002)

LOL, happened to me at a baseball game..... not the best place to have to go into a public toilet and try to clean up....... that is after I had wiped all the urine off the toilet seat and covered it with layers of toilet paper. You know, men are pretty gross. Who the hell urinates on the toilet seat?


----------



## 22289 (May 6, 2005)

I have come sooooo close. I used to take Imodium before going out at all ever and still came close & thought I was going to go crazy. I now take calcium and the anti anxiety/ depression med Lexapro a world of difference. When I have my period I have had looser bowels once or twice but not like before or even close. Good luck to in finding the combination that works for you it seems a little different for us all. I have been amazed at the wealth of support and info on here.


----------



## 22217 (Sep 16, 2005)

I used to have a job which put me on the road everyday many times in rural areas miles from a bathroom. After several disasters I put together an emergency kit of clothes, wet wipes, and a bucket with kitchen bags for liners. My accidents would usually just be the feeling that I had a small fart to let and then BOOM-no warning. I now have an office job-thankfully near the washroom but I still worry when I'm out walking or biking. After this IBS thing took over my internals my bowel movements come fast and furious during flare-ups. I understand completely.


----------



## 15534 (Aug 28, 2005)

Worse things happen at sea.


----------



## huxley (Jan 14, 2001)

hah so close a few timesone time after heavy night of drinking, pulled over on a low traffic road and had to get it done right there...hmmm and a few times running (i run by woods) and I had to go there. All in all it is rather depressing.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

welcome crissy


----------



## 14988 (Aug 10, 2005)

I come close all the time. I sat there thinking one day, of all these times I've felt like I was going to just go right there in the car or a cramped space full of people, when's the last time I've actually gone? And I can't remember. I think I was home for a visit & "went" in a parking garage (while drunk I thought, hey, my friends would pee here, I can poop here. I don't see the logic now, but I really had to go badly). But that was a few years ago. My last "close one" was a week or two ago. But for really honestly feeling like I have to go that second, I have so many more close ones than actual occasions.


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Crissy, you aint the first & you certainly not the last! We still luv ya! Surf boar , havent you seen the sign usually in hotel toilets? ' WE AIM TO PLEASE, you AIM TOO, PLEASE! ' I suspect either a drunk, or maybe a little boy was guilty in not lifting the seat. Being a male myself & having the need to use public toilets for No 2 it has been a blessing learning to do 20 squats every day mainly to strengthen arthroscoped knees for gardening. Basically its allowed me to squat over the bowl without need to sit. I suggest it is good practice for everyone as it also strengthens pelvic & abdominal floor muscles.


----------

